# Sweetgum Hollow form



## Kevin (Apr 20, 2012)

I turned this hollow thingy out of a sweetgum block using the hollow turning tool that Greg (woodtickgreg) made for me. I turned it 100% using the straight carbide tool he made for me previously and hollowed it out using the tool I got yesterday. He makes fantastic tools and I'm proud to be trading and buying from him, our own in-house tool maker. 

It's just got some orange wax on it because I need to sound it down some more.



 



 



 



 




That hollowing tool Greg made for me is awesome. I drove it to the hilt on that little bowl and went in as deep as the crook would allow in such a shallow bowl. I think it turned out okay for a jackleg like me.

Oh yeah it is 9" in diameter and 2 3/8" thick.


----------



## DKMD (Apr 20, 2012)

Nicely done, Kevin! I love the gnarly bits of wood for hollowing, and this one has got some character! It's hard to tell much about the form itself without a true profile shot, but these low wide forms are challenging without the right tools(and with the right tools:shout:)... Looks like Greg's tools are up to the challenge!:clapping:


----------



## Kevin (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm leaving for a few minutes but I'll take a nother shot of it profile. I forgot you turners like that stuff. :i_dunno:


:morning1:


----------



## davidgiul (Apr 20, 2012)

And here I thought you only sawed wood. Well done.
Can't wait to see what you will do with your Koa.
I haven't heard the expression "jackleg" since I lived in WVA 25 years ago. That was what the boys called me since I was a displaced Yankee(runnin from the law).
Dave


----------



## Kevin (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks for the comments guys. Here's the profile. It's a replica of the Lost In Space flying saucer. :i_dunno:


----------



## DKMD (Apr 20, 2012)

That's crazy cool! It's not a traditional form, but I like it. Very spaceshipish indeed!

(interesting that my phone doesn't autocorrect spaceshipish... It won't accept 'burl', and generally tries to insert 'hurl' or 'burp'... But 'spaceshipish', huh?)


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 20, 2012)

Kevin, It's beautiful, and now you can't say "you turners" because you have ventured into the foray and become one! welcome to the fun.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 20, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> Kevin, It's beautiful, and now you can't say "you turners" because you have ventured into the foray and become one! welcome to the fun.



Your hard work helped me get there kind of easily Greg. Your tools make the learning curve a lot shorter. 

:yes:


----------



## BangleGuy (Apr 20, 2012)

Very Nice! I really like the shape and all of the different colors in the Sweetgum. Great job!


----------



## brown down (Apr 21, 2012)

nice looking piece you got there, nice work!


----------

